# Kareem Rush??



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

> The Magic have held serious discussions with 3-point sharpshooter Kareem Rush, and Orlando could be close to agreeing to a deal with the four-year NBA veteran, general manager Otis Smith said.


http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060708/SPORTS/607080326/1002

Would be an excellent signing if its cheap like maybe in the 2-3 mil range. He is a really good shooter which the Magic need more of and is athletic. I like him over Deshawn.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*

really?
I heard he's a lazy bum who got fired from the Bobcats halfway through the season (when they could have just let him go in offseason¦ because he had a bad attitude and effort problems..

But yes, a good shooter


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*

Interesting. If we sign Rush I assume that is the end of the DeShawn Stevenson era. Rush is a really talented player but as has been said, his attitude and motivation are in question.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*

I feel this is a good signing. Rush is a talented guy who may succeed in a situation where he is needed. He was a good player who was believed to have promise. However, I hope this is a 1 year guaranteed deal with a team option for the second year.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*

Perhaps we can get Brandon with him?

I've always felt Rush could succeed, he had a decent collegiate career. However he was cut from the Bobcats when they were desperate for a 2 guard. Bickerstaff said some things about Rush I know were true.


Bernie Bickerstaff said:


> The Bobcats are about two things -- hard work and maximum effort. With that in mind, we think that it is best to go in a different direction with Kareem


http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/14244892.htm


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*



Lachlanwood32 said:


> Perhaps we can get Brandon with him?
> 
> I've always felt Rush could succeed, he had a decent collegiate career. However he was cut from the Bobcats when they were desperate for a 2 guard. Bickerstaff said some things about Rush I know were true.
> 
> ...


I tend to hold off on judging a player based on one situation because we do not know the situation or how it played out. Sometimes people just don't mix, but that doesn't mean either side is necessarily wrong. I guess if this goes down we'll get to see, but to me it's better than overpaying for Stevenson.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*

This has been the rap on Rush his entire career. Dude says because he's relaxed that people always question his effort. Dont you think you'd stop being relaxed then, if it's hurting your ability to make money on the pro level? 

That whole family seems a little loopy.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*

i think it's a strange signing. kareem rush was a great 3 point shooter in college. and we drafted reddick. and hedo aint that bad himself. and we still have garrity. i guess we're really surrounding dwight and jameer with a lot of shooters and not thinking about defense a la phoenix


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*

I understand the desire to add players that can space the floor, but with the drafting of JJ, wouldn't the Magic be better off going after someone that can defend like Greg Buckner?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*



different_13 said:


> He's a lazy bum who got fired from the Bobcats halfway through the season (when they could have just let him go in offseason¦ because he had a bad attitude and effort problems..


..


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*

That was a close one. I read the original post quickly and processed "four-year-veteran" as "four year deal" and almost cried. Anyhow, I think Rush is worth taking a shot at for a year, see if he can get his act together with yet another change of scenery.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*

I think that you can grab a defender SG in a better way...

Memphis trade Cardinal and Dahntay Jones to Orlando;
Orlando trade Pat Garrity to GS and Keyon Dooling to NY (it allows them to trade Francis);
NY trade Q Rich to Memphis and Jerome James to GS;
GS trade Adonal Foyle to NY;


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*



Zuca said:


> I think that you can grab a defender SG in a better way...
> 
> Memphis trade Cardinal and Dahntay Jones to Orlando;
> Orlando trade Pat Garrity to GS and Keyon Dooling to NY (it allows them to trade Francis);
> ...


Yeah, typically it's easier said than done. A trade like this takes a great deal of maneuvering by all the teams involved as well as an interest in receiving the players mentioned. Cardinal is a good player, and seems like the type of player Orlando seems to covet and Jones is a good young defender, but I would rather have Bogans and Redick at the sg spot.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*



ralaw said:


> Yeah, typically it's easier said than done. A trade like this takes a great deal of maneuvering by all the teams involved as well as an interest in receiving the players mentioned. Cardinal is a good player, and seems like the type of player Orlando seems to covet and Jones is a good young defender, but I would rather have Bogans and Redick at the sg spot.


Yeah, Cardinal can fit fine in this team... And about Dahntay, he will be still the third stringer, but a way better option than Dooling... And you can dealt him until the end of season if your team receives a good offer


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*

Man he shoulda came to the Lakers


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*



Zuca said:


> Yeah, Cardinal can fit fine in this team... And about Dahntay, he will be still the third stringer, but a way better option than Dooling... And you can dealt him until the end of season if your team receives a good offer



As long as Redick's back is fine I expect Dooling to be moved this year anyway.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*

Dooling just doesn't fit into the team well at all. I really hope he's out of here sooner rather than later.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*

Wasnt the Heat intrested in dooling?


----------



## orlmagicmnvikings (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*

Can someone delet this thread? The topics being discussed in here no longer pretain to the title of the thread. Its kinda confusing....


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*



orlmagicmnvikings said:


> Can someone delet this thread? The topics being discussed in here no longer pretain to the title of the thread. Its kinda confusing....


Change the title is better, huh?!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Magic close to signing Kareem Rush*



> Dooling just doesn't fit into the team well at all


I agree, and it seems like Dooling wouldnt fit on any team.


----------

